# Our puppy just chose us!!



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

We just picked out our GSD...or rather she picked us! I have always rescued and never chosen from a litter so this experience was all new and exciting! She and her littermates are five weeks old so of coarse we can't pick her up for another 3 weeks. We were torn between two who were interested in our daughter with disabilities (a big deciding factor). Brandy (our new puppies name!) immediately went right up to her and showed interest repeatedly as did her little sister. In handling them both I noticed the little one was submissive and sweet, maintained eye contact but tucked her tail tightly up under her while I held her. Brandy was calm and gazed into my eyes too but her tail was relaxed and laying over my arm. When we put the two up to my daughter (who was sound asleep at the time) the little one licked her then turned back and looked at us obviously unsure what to do. Brandy, while she didn't lick her, curled right up next to her and went to sleep! Later she laid her head over the curve of her hip and continued sleeping! It was too sweet. I'm just wondering about the little one...I think she was too insecure and unsure (clearly still very young) and I think her tail was very telling. I know we made the right decision with Brandy but am wondering if I read the body language right...any thoughts?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Blue22 said:


> We just picked out our GSD...or rather she picked us! I have always rescued and never chosen from a litter so this experience was all new and exciting! She and her littermates are five weeks old so of coarse we can't pick her up for another 3 weeks. We were torn between two who were interested in our daughter with disabilities (a big deciding factor). Brandy (our new puppies name!) immediately went right up to her and showed interest repeatedly as did her little sister. In handling them both I noticed the little one was submissive and sweet, maintained eye contact but tucked her tail tightly up under her while I held her. Brandy was calm and gazed into my eyes too but her tail was relaxed and laying over my arm. When we put the two up to my daughter (who was sound asleep at the time) the little one licked her then turned back and looked at us obviously unsure what to do. Brandy, while she didn't lick her, curled right up next to her and went to sleep! Later she laid her head over the curve of her hip and continued sleeping! It was too sweet. I'm just wondering about the little one...I think she was too insecure and unsure (clearly still very young) and I think her tail was very telling. I know we made the right decision with Brandy but am wondering if I read the body language right...any thoughts?


Honestly your story alone says you made the right choice!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Did the breeder give you any input?


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

The breeder had previoiusly told us that outside of one of her pups it was a really laid back litter (the one pup being crazy rambunctious!!). She just kept saying that the pup would choose us. It's funny because Brandy was the pup whose picture I fell in love with online, and even funnier the little sister we were trying to choose between was also my favorite-they were the only two I really liked online and then once we got there they were the only two really into us! Out of the two my husband liked Brandy because she was the bigger of the two and didn't whine like the little one did-she just seemed comfortable with us. The breeder was really trying to keep her distance when we were with the puppies-present but blocked off so that the puppies wouldn't keep running to her. Once we had narrowed it down she removed the other puppies so we had just the two. She added her observations of how Brandy ran right up to my daughter and kept fairly close to us during the entire visit (nearly an hour and a half by the way!!). She gave input to their color development, parents dispositions and comparing those to those of the pups, she talked to us about their birth order (the little one being born first, yet being the runt) and how they play and interact with each other. She couldn't have been more patient with our indecision but in the end didn't push one over the other but rather asked me what my gut was telling me. When Brandy did finally curl up next to my daughter and fell asleep, the breeder then got very excited and said, you've got your answer! She was just so excited for us when that happened I had made up my mind that unless something extraordinary happened we weren't going to make a decision right then!! Well, something extraordinary did happen and we couldn't walk away without making Brandy ours!!! 

I'm not questioning our decision at all-just wondering if my impression of the little one, being more insecure and unsure of herself (not as confident as Brandy) was right.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am no expert at 5wk old pups and what their temperment will be but sounds like you made the right choice and have a good story.

3 week countdown to the fun really begins.

Congratulations and good luck.


----------

